# Looking to install a bilge pump in my Jon boat



## goodysgotacuda (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a 1979 14' Lowe that I can just for-see me plowing a wave with if I get caught up on a windy day. I'd like a way to pitch some water out.

Are you guys adhering the bilge to the bottom of the boat? What type of adhesive? 

Bolting through? (drilling more holes sounds like a bad idea!)

Thanks-


----------



## bulldog (Jun 30, 2011)

My bildge has a plastic holder that holds it in place as low as you mount it. The problem is that it is a cheaply made piece and it broke some time ago. I have to hold my bildge down to the bottom of my boat when there is enough water to pump. My best advise would be to buy a bildge with a holder and mount it out of the way of any obstructions that will break it. Mine was broken by my empty gas tank moving around too much.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 30, 2011)

I bent a piece of aluminum into an "L" shape and mounted the pump on the bottom and mounted that to the side of a transom support


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jun 30, 2011)

I used 2 part water proof epoxy, I think it was JB weld.I glued the pump holder to the floor with it. It seems pretty strong.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 30, 2011)

I have had similiar experiece with bilge pump brackets and even breaking the tabs off of the pump. Most of mine are held in place by the hose. I use a clear smooth plastic hose, not the typical "accordian" style that comes with bilge pump kits. An aluminum bracket sound like a good idea.


----------



## ryan20021982 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just did this on mine and made a bracket from some flat stock and put it between the transom supports to avoid getting hit with anything


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 2, 2011)

I like that set up. If I had to do it again, I'd make a bracket that. Todd


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2011)

ryan20021982 said:


> I just did this on mine and made a bracket from some flat stock and put it between the transom supports to avoid getting hit with anything



That is about the same thing I did. I put mine in the corner on the same side as the console as that is where all the water drains when i am driving the boat 


I do not suggest gluing it in place as pumps can and will go bad every few years or so


----------



## rpena (Jul 2, 2011)

I like that set up there with the bracket very nice! I had a 14' Sears Game Fisher and the pump was attached to the rear bench worked well but that bench was very close the stern.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 4, 2011)

I mounted mine to the transom support and the bottom rests on the floor of the boat


----------

